# My name



## Annie2013

Hello everybody! I´m such a great fan of languages. and an full -time English teacher.These days I'm getting into Arabic so much, and I decided to make a collage of my family writing all our  names in this language, as well as in korean, japanese, chinese and Hindi, all these related to different writings from the roman alphabet. I thought that maybe you could help me with the correct way of translating the names. They are
Me : annie 
My husband: Roy
My little baby Shane
Thanks a lot.


----------



## barkoosh

Hello, family.

Annie:
آني

Roy:
روي

Shane:
شاين


----------



## paieye

Barkooosh, I am not sure about that rendering of Annie.  I think that أَنِِّ would be a good deal nearer the English pronunciation.


----------



## ayed

paieye said:


> Barkooosh, I am not sure about that rendering of Annie. I think that أَنِِّ would be a good deal nearer the English pronunciation.



It would fit were it Anne, Paieye.


----------



## paieye

No, with all due respect I think not.  The 1st letter of the English word, whether it is Anne or Annie, is a short 'A,' followed by a double 'N.' It seems to me that your rendering of the word would be pronounced 'Ahnee,' which would to English-speakers sound foreign.


----------



## fdb

There is double N in the English spelling, but no geminated /nn/ in the English pronunciation. It would therefore be very wrong to transliterate it with shadda.


----------



## paieye

I am not sure why you think that.  The English pronunciation is Short A -  double N -- short Y.  Why would one not use a shadda ?


----------



## fdb

I think that because I am a linguist and know the difference between spelling and pronunciation.


----------



## paieye

Please enlighten me: what is the difference ?


----------



## fdb

How do you pronounce the word "enough"? Do you pronounce the g and the h?


----------



## paieye

No, but that is not an Arabic word.


----------



## fdb

If you were writing it in Arabic would you spell it انووجه ?


----------



## barkoosh

There are no strict rules for transliterating names to Arabic. "Annie" is commonly rendered آني. This is how you'll find it on TV, in books, magazines, etc.


----------



## paieye

I do  understand that, Barkoosh, but the resulting sound does not resemble the sound of 'Annie' spoken by an English-speaker -- would it not be better to attempt an Arabic spelling producing a word nearer in sound to the English original ?


----------



## ayed

barkoosh said:


> There are no strict rules for transliterating names to Arabic. "Annie" is commonly rendered آني. This is how you'll find it on TV, in books, magazines, etc.




Agree with you, barkoosh. Basically, _*ie *_is the origin of _*y*_: *ie*=*y*


----------



## barkoosh

paieye said:


> I do  understand that, Barkoosh, but the resulting sound does not resemble the sound of 'Annie' spoken by an English-speaker -- would it not be better to attempt an Arabic spelling producing a word nearer in sound to the English original ?


It IS better but it's not the common way. Take for example the name Richard. It would be "better" to transliterate it as رِتْشرْد but it's commonly rendered ريتشارد.


----------



## paieye

In that case, I admit defeat !


----------



## Qureshpor

paieye said:


> In that case, I admit defeat !


Please don't give up so easily. Here is one possible alternative.

أيني


----------



## Abu Talha

Personally, I think that long vowels are used in Arabic transliteration to avoid relying on rarely used diacritics. Otherwise رتشرد could conceivably be mispronounced _rutashird_.

In the case of Annie, I'm not a native English speaker but it seems to me that the first "a" is long. Ann and آن have the same pronunciation (if آ is pronounced "classical standard" /aː/)


----------



## Annie2013

Abu Talha said:


> Personally, I think that long vowels are used in Arabic transliteration to avoid relying on rarely used diacritics. Otherwise رتشرد could conceivably be mispronounced _rutashird_.
> 
> In the case of Annie, I'm not a native English speaker but it seems to me that the first "a" is long. Ann and آن have the same pronunciation (if آ is pronounced "classical standard" /aː/)



Thank you all for your replies, just one more question, are the translations in the first post right? I haven't started my project yet. But as I can see, they're good, aren't they?


----------



## Annie2013

thank you so much barkoosh! My family and I  really appreciate your help!


----------



## إسكندراني

Annie is actually pronounced - in the UK - exactly like its Arabic rendition
آني
(2a:ni
And there certainly isn't gemination. I would like our colleague to record how he perceives the sound to be pronounced.


----------

